# Men's Fashion



## Richard King (Jan 21, 2007)

Would it be terribly unChristian of me to roll on the ground laughing uncontrollably at any man who wore a pair of these for any purpose 
(other than maybe under your deer hunting camo)?

If so I might as well repent now because I am going to.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/fwd/20070117/en_fashion_fwd/marnileggingsarethenewmusthave

How gay is this world going to get?


----------



## Ravens (Jan 21, 2007)

Eschatological views aside: I'm pretty sure things are gonna get a whole lot gayer.

Gender confusion and denial is blossoming in Western society like a cancerous flower.

As to your other question: I would probably guffaw, and then pray later at home for my lack of love.


----------



## caddy (Jan 21, 2007)

Better known as "Long Johns" and ONLY to be warn under one's Canvas Carhardts ! 

Colored Long John's are NOT permissible here...

*** insert one's best impression of Tim Allen's manly grunt ****


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 21, 2007)

I don't know, I think the hat on this one was quite nice...


----------



## Bandguy (Jan 21, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> I don't know, I think the hat on this one was quite nice...



I have no doubt that this will be all the rage in San Fransicko. The gays will love this perversion.


----------



## Devin (Jan 21, 2007)

If my son ever wore those, I'd tie him down to a chair and make him watch every scene of 24 in slow mo.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 21, 2007)

*Men's* fashion? Is it still politically correct to call people 'men'?

Homophobically yours, 

Bob


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 21, 2007)

blhowes said:


> *Men's* fashion? Is it still politically correct to call people 'men'?
> 
> Homophobically yours,
> 
> Bob









They look like colored _britches_; also known as long Johns (never to be worn outside of pants)


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 21, 2007)

Scott Bushey said:


> They look like colored _britches_; also known as long Johns (never to be worn outside of pants)



neither outside of, nor INSTEAD OF pants!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 21, 2007)

Wouldn't be caught dead wearin' that.

Never understood the whole "metrosexual" thing. Sposed to be men who ain't homo's dressing like they are but they ain't, but they look like it but........hum?

Pardon me while I go puke and then my head will blow up.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 21, 2007)

MrMerlin777 said:


> Never understood the whole "metrosexual" thing. Sposed to be men who ain't homo's dressing like they are but they ain't, but they look like it but........hum?



They may not be homos, but the whole idea seems kind of "queer" to me.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 21, 2007)

blhowes said:


> They may not be homos, but the whole idea seems kind of "queer" to me.




Very queer indeed.


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Jan 21, 2007)

Hahahahahahahahahahaha! I saw that on the Drudge Report earlier and couldnt stop laughing (while at the same time feeling disgusted). Have you guys seen those Capri pants for men? I actually saw a group of guys walking around the college area wearing those.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 21, 2007)

MICWARFIELD said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahaha! I saw that on the Drudge Report earlier and couldnt stop laughing (while at the same time feeling disgusted). Have you guys seen those Capri pants for men? I actually saw a group of guys walking around the college area wearing those.


Mike, please, tell me you're just kidding! You're kidding, right?


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Jan 21, 2007)

I really wish I were Bob.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 21, 2007)

MICWARFIELD said:


> I really wish I were Bob.



 Picturing any guy wearing them...


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Jan 21, 2007)

Haha! Yes Joshua, I really want to be Bob.


----------



## providenceboard (Jan 21, 2007)

Oh no, What is gonna happen when we cross these guys with the guys that wear their pants down under their butt-cheeks?


----------



## lv1nothr (Jan 21, 2007)

providenceboard said:


> Oh no, What is gonna happen when we cross these guys with the guys that wear their pants down under their butt-cheeks?



Maybe something like this


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 21, 2007)

I was thrilled to see the Johnny Appleseed look come back.


----------



## bookslover (Jan 21, 2007)

Sure am glad I'm not a teen or in my 20s anymore...

Sounds like it's time to bring back spats, pocket handkerchiefs, and the (Bogie-style) snap-brim fedora...


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 21, 2007)

bookslover said:


> Sure am glad I'm not a teen or in my 20s anymore...
> 
> Sounds like it's time to bring back spats, pocket handkerchiefs, and the (Bogie-style) snap-brim fedora...



Well, it's not QUITE Bogie-style, but maybe my everyday hat'll do for ya, Richard?


----------



## Theoretical (Jan 21, 2007)

lv1nothr said:


> Maybe something like this


*shudders*


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 22, 2007)

I agree with your apprehension Richard but it looks as if the Lord Protector didn't get the memo -


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks particularly like the young gent in the upper left...however, take a look at the gents at the bottom as well (or the rest of them).


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 22, 2007)

lv1nothr said:


> Maybe something like this



Hey, that looks like Emergent preaching duds!


----------



## caddy (Jan 22, 2007)

Scott Bushey said:


> They look like colored _britches_; also known as long Johns (never to be worn outside of pants)


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 22, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> Hey, that looks like Emergent preaching duds!


----------



## bookslover (Jan 22, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> Well, it's not QUITE Bogie-style, but maybe my everyday hat'll do for ya, Richard?



Yeah, nifty hat! Going for the Indiana Jones look, there...


----------



## SRoper (Jan 22, 2007)

MICWARFIELD said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahaha! I saw that on the Drudge Report earlier and couldnt stop laughing (while at the same time feeling disgusted). Have you guys seen those Capri pants for men? I actually saw a group of guys walking around the college area wearing those.



You have it backwards. Women stole pants from the men.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jan 22, 2007)

What about the Mountain Man look?


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Jan 23, 2007)

You've got a point there Scott.


----------

